# Question on HVAC system



## cyteen (Dec 18, 2015)

Hope this is the right section for this. We recently traded a 2014 Cruze for a 2017 Cruze. I had posted on Cruzetalk last year about a problem with our 2014 Cruze (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/148897-mice-getting-into-hvac-system.html). 

My questions are 1) Does anyone know if the HVAC vent/intake behind the glovebox on the 2017 Cruze (where the cabin filter is located) is large, open, accessible, etc. by mice like our problem on the 2014 Cruze? and 2) The cowling is totally different on the 2017 model. If mice can access the opening on the outside, how do we remove the cowling to put wire mesh over the opening like we did on our 2014 Cruze?

Thanks ahead of time for your answers.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Wish I could help but I don't know much about the gen 2 design, there must be a technical drawing of it somewhere? Maybe you could ask the dealer for instructions on how to remove the cowling?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I would imagine Rodents can enter the CRUZE through various ways although this shouldn't happen again hopefully. The creepy thing is though what you assume is/was a Mouse might be a Rat. After your original post last year a neighbor freaked out when she found a mouse on her tire sleeping. After further inspection it wasn't a mouse


----------

